# Perth day traders group



## perthdaytrader (29 September 2016)

Hi. I am looking to find people who are currently day-trading the US Stock Market (or day trading any market for that matter - forex, german, london etc) from Perth, Western Australia. I am wanting to form some sort of group, preferably young"er" people under 50. Please contact me directly if you know of any such group or are interested in forming one. 
Thanks in advance. Hamish
hamishdmackie@gmail.com


----------



## Kingofclubz (12 October 2016)

perthdaytrader said:


> Hi. I am looking to find people who are currently day-trading the US Stock Market (or day trading any market for that matter - forex, german, london etc) from Perth, Western Australia. I am wanting to form some sort of group, preferably young"er" people under 50. Please contact me directly if you know of any such group or are interested in forming one.
> Thanks in advance. Hamish
> hamishdmackie@gmail.com




+ 1


----------



## Tigs21 (10 January 2017)

Any luck finding a group?


----------



## OmegaTrader (10 January 2017)

perthdaytrader said:


> Hi. I am looking to find people who are currently day-trading the US Stock Market (or day trading any market for that matter - forex, german, london etc) from Perth, Western Australia. I am wanting to form some sort of group, preferably young"er" people under 50. Please contact me directly if you know of any such group or are interested in forming one.
> Thanks in advance. Hamish
> hamishdmackie@gmail.com




There is a group on meetup. 

https://www.meetup.com/en-AU/WA-Traders-Family/

The other day trader group failed and was taken over by wa trading family.
Except I stopped going, the meetings were ok mostly on forex and mature male demographic
Eric the manager recently cut alot of members who did not go. 


One could be started from aussiestocks.

But these types of things tend to fail unless there is a dedicated manager. People don't turn up, there is no agenda etc.


I remember someone commented on the page and said how excited they were to meet other traders, then they never turned up 

lol
ahaha

Although I am not a so called real trader..

my twocents


----------



## Tigs21 (10 January 2017)

I have seen that group before although I'm not so sure how well I'd fit in. 
I knew it was unlikely but I was just hoping to find a young'ish' group who could meet up at a pub for beers and talk markets. Only because  I'm yet to actually talk to someone in person about trading as my friends couldn't care less haha


----------



## OmegaTrader (10 January 2017)

Everyone wants the group but no one wants to put i the legwork.....

What do you trade?


----------



## Tigs21 (10 January 2017)

That is true.
I hope to find something less formal in the future. 
Have you attended any seminars in Perth?

I swing trade asx200 stocks and also indicies. All end of day due to work.

How about you?


----------



## OmegaTrader (10 January 2017)

Tigs21 said:


> That is true.
> I hope to find something less formal in the future.
> Have you attended any seminars in Perth?
> 
> ...



I sit on an armchair and imagine...

A large proportion of seminars are get rich type of programs. At least the ones I have gone to.
If not usually they want you to invest in a company or fund, so self interest again I guess.

what is the incentive, to run a seminar showing people how to make money, if you are successful??

very rare...

Might as well trade or run a fund  and make the $$$


----------



## jmaccan (19 February 2018)

hi folks. im looking to get together with some perth traders. keen? i couldnt find any active groups so i created one. just need to do some recruitment 

https://www.meetup.com/meetup-group-rRJOAChW/


----------



## jmaccan (21 February 2018)

Tigs21 said:


> I have seen that group before although I'm not so sure how well I'd fit in.
> I knew it was unlikely but I was just hoping to find a young'ish' group who could meet up at a pub for beers and talk markets. Only because  I'm yet to actually talk to someone in person about trading as my friends couldn't care less haha





howdy. still in Perth?


----------



## OmegaTrader (23 February 2018)

jmaccan said:


> hi folks. im looking to get together with some perth traders. keen? i couldnt find any active groups so i created one. just need to do some recruitment
> 
> https://www.meetup.com/meetup-group-rRJOAChW/




As always* this is not advice *and *DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH*

I'll be really honest with you and repeat what could be found already in a number of places .

It's a great social experience to start up a trading meetup. It can be  good  to talk to other people and share war stories. However as I have stated before these thing tend to fail for a variety of reasons.

I am seeing what you are saying and I don't think you really realise the practicalities of the situation.



> I have recently decided to persue a full time career as a trader. This change in career is due to personal circumstances and I am seeking to make an income with a good degree of flexibility combined with a keen interest in this field




Yes it is interesting, yes it can be a successful pursuit , but  focusing entirely on trading full time especially given the  risks to the personal financial future of the individual  and others needing their support can be a risky decision.

To put it in perspective, look at some basic assumptions and scenarios.

Say a person had $100,000 capital to risk.

What does he/she have to beat?

 inflation,taxation, transaction costs, risk, 'the market'/ opportunity cost of capital and opportunity cost of time

Say a 40% return per year. That looks great on the face of it. An amazing return at 40% to have year in year out.

100,000*.4= $40,000 per year.

Now take into account  inflation at 3%, the  return at a similar risk is 7% 

Tax is a bit complex to include and transaction cost  should be included in the return already.

.4-.03-.07=.3

100,000*.3= $30,000 per year.


That is a very very very  good scenario.

Now change it to 20%

.2-.03-.07=.1

100,000*.1= $10,000 per year.

That is not much for all the time effort and energy it is taking.

Now what happens if there loss that year, that month etc

What happens then.

Is the trader/investor willing to lose 100% of $100,000 or 50% or even 30%. That is a big hit to take for most people.

Now what if the capital is only $10,000 not $100,000

The returns need would have to be astronomical for it to be a full time pursuit.

If one has $100,000 or $200,000 or even $1,000,000 to risk, why risk the financial future in that manner, unless there is competence or it is just a hobby.


One can play around with the numbers all day.


This is not casual employment like mystery shopping or taking surveys or a get quick rich scheme, this is not pulling gold from the end of the rainbow universe.

3 months of meetups and a small capital base will not be enough. If one is already rich, then why not just take it easy and smell the roses.

As time goes by the time wasters on meetup will roll in and roll out.

This is not about being negative or even being right, I told you so.

I'm just saying how hard it can be.

It's a great hobby but full-time is something else.

I don't attend meetups anymore they just tend to be for people to socialise.

I hope it all works out.

good luck


----------



## pchivers (15 March 2018)

https://www.meetup.com/meetup-group-rRJOAChW/


----------



## beautifully (28 February 2021)

There's a Forex group on Gumtree in Perth


----------



## dimmol (6 April 2021)

Hi guys, any luck finding a Perth trading group? I am trying to master penny stocks and sometimes really feel the need to share my frustration with someone with similar interests


----------



## johannd (30 May 2021)

dimmol said:


> Hi guys, any luck finding a Perth trading group? I am trying to master penny stocks and sometimes really feel the need to share my frustration with someone with similar interests



Hi Dimmol, I'm based in Perth, I mainly trade indices after work, cryptos occasionnaly.
Can share email addresses if you wish.


----------

